# Broken Clavicle :(



## bubba117 (Aug 20, 2012)

What should I be doing and eating to keep my fitness level at its current condition? I know I will lose some strength and muscle mass as i will not be able to do much for 4-6 weeks if all goes well. Any input and tips on what i can do to stay in as best shape as possible would be very appreciated!!!!


----------

